# Worst…disguises…ever



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup, that's some breathtaking stupidity right there. 

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/articl...nent_marker&in_article_id=758993&in_page_id=2


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see alcohol was involved - I'm not surprised


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

damn good thing i didnt go hold up the bank with my black licorice scented marker


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

LMAO!!!! A couple of real rocket scientists there


----------

